# Thoughts on a mediums



## cbay (May 28, 2012)

I am christian we go to church i have read several versus that describe mediums as evil people that connect with the dead to the living only using evil spirts. But my question is i have some things that say the holy ghost has given people special gifts to connect to the dead...what are yalls thoughts on the subject


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

What are you reading? 


It's not the Bible.. and no, the holy spirit would not ever encourage anyone to practice such. There is just no creditability there.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm no huge believer in "mediums" and I don't encourage anyone to put any stock in them. But I am encouraged by some of the people who seem to have a gift to help police locate missing persons, etc. I don't understand it, but there is documented proof that sometimes they can help in certain situations. If these folks are doing it for the good of others, I don't see how it can be construed as evil. It looks like God gave them a gift so they could give comfort and help to others.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The Bible is very clear on those that practice spiritism, foretellers, mediums, etc. 
Leviticus 19:31

King James Version of Leviticus 19:31.

Regard not them that have familiar spirits, neither seek after wizards, to be defiled by them: I am the LORD your God.

A little version easier to understand 31â€¯â€œâ€˜Do not turn yourselves to the spirit mediums, and do not consult professional foretellers of events, so as to become unclean by them

Deuteronomy 18:9-12 takes it a little farther. 

9 When thou art come into the land which the LORD thy God giveth thee, thou shalt not learn to do after the abominations of those nations.

10 There shall not be found among you any one that maketh his son or his daughter to pass through the fire, or that useth divination, or an observer of times, or an enchanter, or a witch,

11 Or a charmer, or a consulter with familiar spirits, or a wizard, or a necromancer.

12 For all that do these things are an abomination unto the LORD: and because of these abominations the LORD thy God doth drive them out from before thee.

You can always find the answers in the scriptures. Look them up and prove it to yourself. Don't not always take the word of man, but you can always rely on the word of God.

Not to hijack this thread but I do have a question along these lines. Should a true Christian celebrate halloween?

In answer to SDH, avoid those people. If it is a gift, it is not from God.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Mediums
Lev. 19:31, "Do not turn to mediums or spiritists; do not seek them out to be defiled by them. I am the Lord your God."
Lev. 20:6, â€˜As for the person who turns to mediums and to spiritists, to play the harlot after them, I will also set My face against that person and will cut him off from among his people."
Lev. 20:27, â€˜Now a man or a woman who is a medium or a spiritist shall surely be put to death. They shall be stoned with stones, their bloodguiltiness is upon them.â€™â€
Isaiah 8:19-20, "And when they say to you, â€œConsult the mediums and the spiritists who whisper and mutter,â€ should not a people consult their God? Should they consult the dead on behalf of the living? 20To the law and to the testimony! If they do not speak according to this word, it is because they have no dawn."


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> Should a true Christian celebrate halloween?


we dont celebrate it as a holiday. we have a halloween party and give candy to children to show off creativity. we encourage better costumes such as saints, actors or singers. we had an appliance theme once and it was awesome. i think the refrig won that year.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

We do not celebrate Halloween. Our church provides a festival called "Hallow-Him" and it's used to witness to the lost. As for halloween, me and my house do not. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

]the holy ghost has given people special gifts to connect to the dead.

Not trying to question, but just asking, why do you think it was the Holy Ghost/Spirt who granted this?

I guess you are thinking along the same line of setdahook


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> ]the holy ghost has given people special gifts to connect to the dead.
> 
> Not trying to question, but just asking, why do you think it was the Holy Ghost/Spirt who granted this?
> 
> I guess you are thinking along the same line of setdahook


I am really not sure where you got this from. I have never heard of this in the scriptures. First it is demonic. The scriptures are very clear on so called foreseers and mediums as is shown in several scriptures in the above posts.

Also look at Ecclesiates 9:5,6 5 For the living know that they shall die: but the dead know not any thing, neither have they any more a reward; for the memory of them

is forgotten.

6 Also their love, and their hatred, and their envy, is now perished; neither have they any more a portion for ever in any thing that is done under the sun.

The scriptures are very clear that the dead do not know anything, as another bible translations states, "they are conscience of nothing." If the do not know anything there is no way to communicate with them. People that say they can communicate with them are communication with demons, and yes they are very real.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I would have to agree with Shaggy that it is demons that you would be communicating with. They most likely pretend to be somebody else. That is something that you do not want to get involved in, especially as a follower of Jesus Christ.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

A while back I read something where someone was considering using voodoo to enhance a certain task he was participating in and ask others what they thought. 

Someone said why would you invite that type of energy in your life for a sporting task or for that matter anything else?

I could not agree more about mediums.

Whatever, rabbit's foot, evil spirits, buzzards claws, bat guano, ouija boards, fortune tellers, they are beyond the ten foot pole for me. I don't need any of that stuff around or trying to tail me. 

I don't even like watching T.V. or hearing songs on the radio on anything or type of the sort.

My advise is to do same. My .02 cents.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

All things demonic should be avoided.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*A little caveat to this discussion*

Christians should have no fear of evil, demons or Lucifer himself because such was covered by the blood of Jesus. "In Jesus name go away and leave me alone" - works wonders --

The bible is very CLEAR on this "Do not take the Mark Of the Beast" this is a warning to CHRISTIANS, and one of the two ways your salvation can actually be lost - the other would be for you to blaspheme God.

I would expect bowing to any authority which blasphemes God, medium, spirit, soothsayer etc - falls into this arena.

Bible "Interpreters" feel this falls only to prophetic writings in Revelations and humankinds last days, when in fact the warning has been germane from the day it was written.

I have to wonder if people really recognize the Beast --

For your immortal spirits sake stay far away and look to the author of our existence for answers


----------

